
For Gmail Safety, Google Recommends Chinese Product with Government Connections - samspenc
https://chinachange.org/2018/08/23/google-recommends-product-from-a-chinese-company-with-communist-party-and-military-ties-for-its-advanced-protection-program/
======
pigglebox
amazed this hasn't attracted more attention.

